
How Slow is South Africa’s Internet? A Pigeon Is Faster - timr
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/discoblog/2009/09/10/how-slow-is-south-africas-internet-a-pigeon-is-faster-literally/
======
xsmasher
>Never underestimate the bandwidth of a station wagon full of tapes hurtling
down the highway.

"Andy" Tanenbaum, Computer Networks, 4th Ed. p. 91

